# serfas drifter on trail and road?



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

so my bike came with cabellos that werea real anchor on the road. LBS had some serfas drifters that i thought looked cool. so i put them on and it made a difference. they had the inverted tread. the are 1.5" wide.

if i ride off road, its a fire road and dirt mostly.

does anyone have experience with this tire that can tell me how it will do off road compared to my cabellos.

and does anyone know if there is a better tire for rolling resistance on pavement that still can do mild trails?

bascially, is there a better all terrain tire that i should look at?

here is the serfas drifter


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

I run this tire on my townie as well, except mine are 2.0 size. It works OK on dirt, but I spin out if there's any significant, loose uphill stretch. Slips in the corners, too. It's great on the road though, and wears like iron with good flat protection. If you're really looking for 50/50 performance for road and dirt, I'd consider something a little more knobby...


----------



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

ya last week i was out on a fire road. i aired the tires down a bit to get a better footprint, and they did slip on the really really steep stuff when i had to be in the lowest gear 22 to 34. i had to get out to walk the bike because i couldnt get traction. however, the rest of the ride was fine and it was fine. as long as the dirt road is somewhat packed, these are fine for 50/50.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

love em.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I have used drifters for two years as commuting tires. 

The good...
One flat in two years
They roll nice and smooth.
Decent traction on limestone paths.
One set should last a lifetime.

The bad...
Heavy. Moving to 700c slicks was a vast improvement.
Traction sucked on any dirt surface, even a dirt road.
Not really good in the wet.


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

*Halo Twin Rails*

I ride mostly pave on my commute but sometimes I take different routes home to add miles and mix it up so I end up with dirt, gravel, and some singletrack and I've loved my Halo Twin Rails. They are heavy but they grip really well. The only thing they don't like (and I don't know a tire that does) are wet manhole covers or wet thermoplastic striping.


----------



## Anarchi (Jan 16, 2010)

I have Drifters on my ride and they are great on the road! so much more speed and acceleration compared to 'normal' off-road tires (I had Panaracer Syncrhos 26x195). 

On dirt tracks you need to be a bit careful around corners, but its not too bad.


----------

